# Prayers for Sinclair needed .. in car accident



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

I really don't have much to report. I think she is going to be okay but she's at the hospital. I called her right after work as I always do and a couple of hours later got a voice mail with her weak voice saying she was in the ambulance when I called and that she was at the hospital for her chest. She had been in a car accident after work. Would I please cover some of the rescue work she was supposed to do tonight? LOL. She never forgets about the dogs. I of course called back immediately upon receiving the voice mail and her husband answered and only said he would have to call me back but that he thought she was going to be okay. Keep her in your prayers as I really don't know the details of what's going on.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh. 

First, hoping and praying all will be well with Sinclair. 

Second, is someone able to take care of her dogs while they are at the hospital? So she can relax and concentrate on getting well when she can. 

You must be in shock. 

Please be well Sinclair.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lisa - please let us know as soon as you hear.

Let me know if I can do something, not sure what from here, but let me know.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh no. Praying she is ok.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

She's just had one thing after another lately. Best wishes that it was a minor accident and that she will be ok soon.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Prayers for a fast and speedy recovery


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

BIG prayers going out!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Would I please cover some of the rescue work she was supposed to do tonight? LOL. She never forgets about the dogs.


Of course! Oh, bless her heart. Poor thing! All prayers and well-wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope she's ok! She's sure had some bad luck lately.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, the same Sinclair whose dog was just sick? Hope she's okay!


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Just heard from Sinclair from the hospital and she is there still ... they are checking out her chest and head as she is in alot of pain. The accident sounds like it was pretty bad as it totaled her vehicle. Her personal dogs were taken care of by her sister or I would have went over as I am right around the corner from her. She or her hubby are going to call me after they get out. She says thank you to everyone for sending positive thoughts her way.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers for a quick recovery!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh! Lots of healing thoughts and prayers coming your way Sinclair!!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

OMG, hope she is ok and nothing serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG!! Lotys of prayers and positive thoughts going out for Sinclair and her family. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Cars can be replaced, but our wonderful Sinclair can't. Hoping that there is nothing major wrong.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Many prayers are sent her way. If there is anything we can do please let us know!!! We love Sinclair and want her to be ok. May G-d watch over her, bless her and keep her safe.
Amen,


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sinclair sending you pain relieving healing vibes. You have had more than your fair share of misery and worry recently.

Get better soon.

Val


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Klaus and I are wishing you a speedy recovery.
Take care.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Any more news yet?


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh no!!!! Poor Sinclair!!!!! Sending her lots of healing thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Prayers being sent her way!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hoping that things are going okay today.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> Oh my gosh...I JUST saw this.

Praying for a speedy and full recovery for Sinclair!







</span>


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Sinclair - very best wishes to you and your family. 

Hope she is home and comfortable.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please let Sinclair know that she is in our thoughts and hearts. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

She has officially met her quota of bad luck for the rest of 2009!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Lisa called me this morning and said that Sinclair had sent her a text at 430am just saying she was on her way home. No other info - darn that Sinclair!  I have just sent her a text telling her we need to hear how she is!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Prayers for Sinclair and a FAST recovery!! May she be feeling well very soon. Wishing her and Ava the very best, after all that they have been through! Prayers are on the way for Sinclair.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

OMG, I just found this thread. I too am hoping and praying for a speedy recovery. 

I agree with Remo. She has met her quota of bad luck.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Just checking in again on Sinclair. Sending good thoughts and prayers for her right now. May she be healing very soon and feeling well again. Wishing you a good, smooth, and complete recovery, Sinclair! More prayers beaming out your way..


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone....I am very thankful to be here as I've never been in a bad wreck and this could have been a lot worse. I got Tboned in an intersection that almost flipped the minivan...I saw it coming but couldn't do anything, then I saw the asphalt road waaay too close to my window as the car teetered on two wheels for what seemed like forever, I remember thinking how am I going to get out of the car if it flips over onto the drivers side...and I'm on a hill will I keep rolling, LOL...but luckily it came back down with a large thud. It was a tiny Toyota sedan that hit me, but he was going so fast...I don't want to think about what would have happened at that speed had he been driving an SUV.

I was very lucky too in that several people got out to help...I don't think I lost consciousness but it was amazing how fast people appeared at my window...the first lady was super sweet, very motherly and wanted to make sure I was alright, could she call anyone for me, that her son was calling 911, I thought at first she was the person who hit me so I asked her if she was alright but she said she just saw it happened, and the other driver seemed fine though...then a paramedic was at my window and I knew they couldn't have gotten there that fast...turns out they were just there in traffic, she checked me out...it was hurting to breathe and my head hurt badly, she wanted me to sit still to make sure my neck was ok..said it was the adrenaline making me feel ok because I told her my neck was fine. She was right, after a few minutes when I couldn't reach my husband on the phone, I finally decided to leave him a vm and just lost it, then everything starting hurting and was having trouble breathing...she came back (she stepped away to call 911) and said, ahhh its just hitting you now isn't it, LOL. Since they weren't called to the scene she had to wait for the ambulance on call to arrive, which was within minutes. They took me in and were great...I've never ridden in an ambulance, much less ever been on a stretcher, its scary...I had reached my sister by then but still couldn't get husband so she said she'd call him and was on her way.

Got checked into hospital but all they did was put on a ID bracelet and sit me in the waiting room in a wheelchair....got there at 5:30pm and didn't see a doctor until 2:00 AM!!!!









It was ridiculous, I completely understand that gunshots and heart attacks get seen first but this is the top trauma hospital in the state, and they were completely understaffed and unorganized. I was immediately triaged but I guess I didn't stress my injuries appropriately because I was very dizzy, with a bad headache, chest hurting when I breathed and was just in a major car accident...but didn't see anyone for over 8 HOURS!! When my symptoms started getting worse, my head was pounding, eyes hurt, was nauseous and having tracers in my vision my sister demanded they re-triage me and they agreed but it still took 2 more hours before they did that...husband and sister got to speak to the hospital liaison twice but all she could to was apologize and try to explain they were full..my sister was just livid but very polite and told her that if she ran a small animal ER this way she'd be out of business, no way a dog that was hit by a car would wait to be seen an hour much less 8 hours or she'd have her butt sued by clients...said no one would stand for a dog not being treated and waiting in the waiting room with possible head trauma! She made a very good point!! My poor husband was so worried, I know he felt so helpless seeing me in pain and it getting worse and no one paying attention...he even mentioned the Natasha Richardson case were her simple head injury ended up being a brain bleed and her dying







, but I finally saw a doctor who said closed head trauma was very serious (HELLO..that is what my husband and sister was trying to convey in the waiting room) they had me in a CAT scan and multiple chest xrays within 10 minutes of seeing the doctor! Finally got some pain meds too, that finally relieved some of my head ache.

Thankfully CAT scan came out good, just a concussion and no rib fractures so it will just be time and rest.

I really appreciate everyone's thoughts and well wishes...this has been a tough month, I was so worried about Ava this week and then we were gone so long last night....thankfully my sister went home while I was waiting to be seen to feed everyone and walk Ava, checked her incision again and said she was doing fine...hubby went home later that night too to check on my babies, since were ended up being there so long....I am very lucky to have such a wonderful husband







and caring sister







who never left my side, except when I made them go check on the dogs, LOL they sat in uncomfortable chairs with no dinner and crappy vending machines while worried about me the whole time! I am very lucky!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So glad it wasn't worse! Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very grateful and glad that you are home now Sinclair!! But I am so very sorry you had such a horrendous time getting triaged and seen and getting proper care at a trauma hospital. Unbelievable! You and your hubby and sister must have been so worried and fuming, too. And all this after your worries in caring for Ava, watching her incision, etc. Sending you well-wishes for a very speedy, and uneventful recovery!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Sinclair, I am so glad that you are alright and things were not worse. We need you, because no one else can grow dog hair like you can.









I understand how scary the ambulance ride can be. I did a 180 on the interstate at about 60 mph in the rain when I was in college and took out several trees. By the grace of god, I walked away from the wreck on my own two feet and only had a few scratches. I joke the ambulance ride was almost as bad as the wreck. I don't think they properly secured the stretcher and it kept rolling around in the back of the ambulance. When the stretcher would roll forward hitting the wall that seperated the back from the driver area it would push on the thing they had around my head and that would push my head into my neck. I swear this hurt worse than the accident did. 

Please get some rest and I hope you are feeling better very soon. Also, tell your great hubby and sister thank you from all of us for taking such good care of you and all the babies.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Whew! What an experience! Glad to hear from you and happy things were no worse.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I, too, am glad that you are okay, if battered and bruised and traumatized is ok


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Sinclair, I am so glad that you weren't injured worse than you were.







Veronica told me about your accident (I haven't been on the board as much since my dog passed away) and I wanted to check to see how you were doing. I hope you (and Ava's) recovery goes smoothly and that neither of you are in too much pain. Sorry that this month has been so trying for you, but try to keep in good spirits and have faith.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This is way too close for comfort my friend. Two weeks ago I was taking Eli to visit friends. We were stopped at an intersection waiting fot the light to turn green so we could make a left hand turn. I had just looked in the back to see Eli smiling with his head out the back passangers window. The light turned green and I proceeded. I had just cleared one of the two lanes I was crossing when I heard an explosion behind me. In my rear view mirror all I saw was metal flying everywhere. Someone had run the red light going about 60mph and plowed into the car behind me that was also turning. The lady was killed. As you can imagine comming just inches from being killed myself, I was shaking for a week afterwards. 
I'm sorry that you weren't as lucky as I was, but am so very thankful you are ok. Have you followed up with your Primary Care Provider? You MUST do this and do it quickly. Tell them you were in a Motor Vehicle accident and you need to be sceen. You might feel ok now but your still in shock. What I didn't mention is that I lost my last GSD to an auto accident (more an auto on purpose as there was no excuse for this guys driving). Some man came into my lane and plowed into me head on. I too, was in shock and it took a few days for my injuires to show. 
It is a terrifying experience but do understand that its full affects may not yet be fully realized. Document everything. Go to your doctor and make sure he/she writes down everything you say. Get a copy of your visit (your allowed copies of your medical records). And don't sign anything now. 
Your a wonderful person and I just don't want to see you hurt further.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Well wishes to you, Sinclair. So thankful you are okay and have a great doggie support network!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Oh no! I am just now seeing this thread! I am very thankful you are ok . . . my healing and wellness thoughts and prayers are going out to you and Ava.

If there is anything I can help you with, please let me know. 

____________________________________

Tina

owned by:

Sire: 3 yr old NSR rescue GSD
Venus: 2-3 yr old NSR rescue GSD
Logan: 5 yr old NSR foster GSD


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I've just seen this thread, glad to hear you're home and it's not worse. _*Zooming healing thoughts your way*_


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just seeing this thread too! Prayers for you Sinclair!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> Glad you ok Sinclair! Take it easy and feel better soon!!!!








</span>


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, I just saw this, this is terrible. I am glad you are OK. 
I had my own ER ordeal 3 weeks ago and I feel for you. I suggest "passing out" or laying down on the floor in such as situation, they will take it more seriously.

I am amazed by the medical system, all the fancy equipment, buildings and degrees, they never seem to be available when we need it. I told my doctors I wish I were a dog, my dogs get treated better when they are sick.

Take it easy and take good care of yourself.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, I need to stay in the loop more often....I am glad you are on the mend, take care of yourself Sinclair!!!!!

The goats send their love too.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers to Sinclair and Ava and family


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so glad your are on the mend


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, amazing. I'm so glad you are fine though. Family is just the best thing int he WORLD!!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sinclair, so glad you are okay. Been worrying about you. If I can do anything at all, please call on me. You know where to find me!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Here are pics from what is left of my minivan...went to the body shop to get our stuff out of the car so I got some pics.

The mechanic said there is no way the other guy was going the speed limit for his small car to do so much damage and to knock the car off the ground and almost flip.

Here is the full side view:



















You can see how far it pushed the doors in:










The side is a V now:










This was all I could see when I was inside the car...the impact even bent the floor up!!











I am soooo thankful the other drive was not hurt..thank goodness for front airbags and he even had knee bags, so looks like he didn't even move within his cab...but his car is totally smushed!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ouch!! I luckily avoided being tboned a few years ago in my minivan. Guy was going at least 70, ran the light while I had the green turn signal light. Idiot didn't bother to stop, did a high speed uturn in the convenience store parking lot so he could run the light again and keep going. Def. scary!!! So glad you're ok!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Holy Crap - that's some damage to both vehicles, it's amazing you're both ok!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, good thing he didn't hit you on the other side of the car - it could have been a LOT worse!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Just seeing this. So glad that you're ok -- well, relatively speaking. Take care of yourself. The world is a better place when you're up and moving around at your normal speed, which is faster than most of us! 

Please do what you need to do, get whatever medical treatment you need, to make sure that you are able to take care of yourself, your family and your pups.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I, too, am just seeing this thread. 

Good thoughts and prayers are on their way for your recovery, Sinclair, and in thanksgiving for your loving family.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

God bless you and giving praise to the Lord for saving you in this ordeal!

Tanya


----------

